# NSDockTile



## dadidoe (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a NSDock Tile, which looks the following:


```
- (void)setBadgeLabel:(NSString *)string
{
NSDockTile *tile = [[NSApplication sharedApplication] dockTile];
[tile setBadgeLabel:@"3.0"];
}
```

There is no error/warning displayed but out of some reason there is no badge on my apps icon....

can anyone explain to me why this is the case?


----------



## dadidoe (Feb 21, 2009)

I have changed the code to
	
	



```
- (void)display
{ 
	//[NSApplication applicationIconImage];
	NSDockTile *dock = [NSApp dockTile];
	[dock setShowsApplicationBadge:YES];
	[dock setBadgeLabel:@"3.0"];
	[dock display];

}
```

but still the badge won't get displayed...

help please..


----------

